
Ask HN: Are slavs in the US treated as disadvantaged minority? - KrakenDraken
Slavs are significantly poorer maybe even poorer than African Americans.<p>As a slav that is looking to immigrate to the US I am interested if some of the programs that should bring more opportunities to POC also apply to me.<p>I live on $480 a month at the moment.
======
burntoutfire
Americans mostly only care about other Americans (if that) - i.e the "Black
lives matter" is just a shortcut for "Black Americans matter" \- they don't
give a rat's ass about black people living in horrible conditions anywhere
else in the world. They certainly don't care about your situation as well.

~~~
throw51319
Yeah it's actually pretty funny/ridiculous. The level of racism, inequality,
and lack of upward mobility in other areas of the planet is much much much
greater than in America. Let alone the levels of _codified_ injustice.

------
notahacker
I don't think you live on $480 a month because some Americans enslaved your
distant ancestors and many of them spent the ensuing decades after enforced
emancipation everything doing possible to informally preserve the master-slave
dynamic...

As for the people disadvantaged economically simply by not being born in the
United States, there's a billion or two people earning less than you and a lot
of them would love to move. So I'd suggest emphasising you've got the skills
instead :)

------
Gibbon1
I'm unsure what you mean. Typically Slav's aren't considered to be a minority
in the US. There tends not to be any official programs to support POC of color
in the US. Most everything is based on economic circumstance. Immigrants
except for refugee's typically aren't eligible for much of anything.

------
giantg2
Employers aren't allowed to discriminate against you based on your national
origin. But I don't think your nationality will fit in any of the diversity
measures that companies are looking at. They mostly focus on gender,
ethnicity, and maybe religion or sexual orientation.

Assuming you are a white male, there will not be any special initiatives for
you. If you are female, there are some additional opportunities depending on
the company.

